# mellanotan 11?



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Is all this melonatan 11 from the same place,Buy from different sources but is it all the same quality?


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

No, many MTII suppliers use many different mfgs. There are 100's-1000's of peptide synthesizers in China. Although I am not saying anything bad about chinese peptides but our MTII does not come from there. It is strictly mfg in USA and Europe(we use the same company but sometimes different branches).


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

are the labs you use coated with gold? 100 bucks for 10mg? ridiculous


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lol^^^


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

The fact is that there is nothing wrong with generic chinese MT2 and at the end of the day its cheaper and just as effective, although its gonna become more scarce from the east in the next few months.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

TGF 3 said:


> are the labs you use coated with gold? 100 bucks for 10mg? ridiculous


lol naive


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL! Quality post.


----------



## trace148 (Nov 8, 2008)

could you tell me where to buy this from thanks


----------



## trace148 (Nov 8, 2008)

hi could you tell me where i can buy melonatan from cheers tracy


----------

